# Crank arm weights... XT 8000, Raceface Next SL, Raceface Turbine...??



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Does anyone have weights for JUST the crank arms and spindle (no rings) for the 1x setups??

Looking for XT 8000, Raceface Next SL and Raceface Turbine

Thanks


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I can't speak to the Shimano, but RaceFace has good documentation on their site:
Race Face


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks, I've look at raceface's website, but they don't publish crank/spindle only weights that I can find. All they give you is the weight with rings.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah, fair enough - thought I saw a reference to spiderless, but it actually included a 28T ring for the Next SL (425g).


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I just bought a Race Face turbine Cinch. If I find the time I can weight it for you and post it here. I'll have to remove the ring on it before also.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have the numbers any more, but when I compared the bare crank arm weights (no chain ring and no spider) a little while back it was

Next SL > SRAM X01 > Turbine Cinch > XT M8000

The Next SL is stupid light (and stupid expensive). Going by memory:

Next SL (390g) > SRAM X01 (465g) > Turbine Cinch (550g) > XT M8000 (605g)


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the RaceFace (non SL non Cinch) carbon cranks . The difference being the axles . Mine is stainless steel and the SL is titanium . If anyone has the weight for the stainless steel version (as I don't really want to take my bike apart ) that would be great .


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

The next sl are in another league 
https://theclydeblog.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/cam00032.jpg?w=600&h=436

Regards


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

nunokas said:


> The next sl are in another league


Wow. 375g

That's 230g or 0.507 lbs or 8.1 oz lighter than the XT M8000 cranks

That's a pretty substantial weight savings in just one part on a bike


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Cannondale Hollowgrams can be picked up for a song on eBay occasionally. I got my last set for $149. I'd go that route.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

What are the lightest cranks for BB95? Next SL/Cinch and Hollowgrams aren't compatible. XX1 I'm guessing? Or XTR if you prefer alloy.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

zippinveedub said:


> What are the lightest cranks for BB95? Next SL/Cinch and Hollowgrams aren't compatible. XX1 I'm guessing? Or XTR if you prefer alloy.


Old style Race Face Next SL were substantially lighter than XTR for BB-92 in 2x10 form.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't realize they made a traditional 2x crank. Want.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

zippinveedub said:


> Thanks! I didn't realize they made a traditional 2x crank. Want.


That's a 2012 model crankset, not available any longer. But the Race Face Cinch crank BB will fit in a BB-92 BB housing.

Race Face


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Awesome, solid info with pics. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Babe Ruthless (Nov 30, 2014)

2014 Next SL data with scales shots.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

*Race Face Turbine Cinch*

Got a chance to weight the Turbine Cinch crank arms and spindle. So here is the picture you wanted!


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

So having a trek with bb95 kills my options... Really wanted the Race Face Next SL's but its looking like xtr or xx1 is the best option at this point?


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

iheartoregon said:


> So having a trek with bb95 kills my options... Really wanted the Race Face Next SL's but its looking like xtr or xx1 is the best option at this point?


Yep. bb95 basically limits you to those two when it comes to lightweight cranks.


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

my xtr crank with 30t weighs 380g I think. I'll need to weigh it again to confirm.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> my xtr crank with 30t weighs 380g I think. I'll need to weigh it again to confirm.


That sounds way off, maybe 480?


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah way off 590 grams


----------



## tick_magnet (Dec 15, 2016)

I know this isn't on OPs list of cranks, but I just weighed a set of Aeffect 165s and they were 553 without the ring.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Seb K said:


> I have the RaceFace (non SL non Cinch) carbon cranks . The difference being the axles . Mine is stainless steel and the SL is titanium . If anyone has the weight for the stainless steel version (as I don't really want to take my bike apart ) that would be great .


I don't think there is any titanium in the RaceFace SL. The axle is aluminum, titanium would be heavier ...

I have a 2015 Race Face SL on my Ibis HD3 and they work great. Even the BB, that does not have the greatest reputation, lasted for four year. Maybe it is because I live in California). Now I have an hyper smooth RWC chromium steal angular bearing that shewed off 15 grams  With a 28 Garbaruk ring it is the lightest set up I ever used.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah the RF axle is 100% aluminum. As is the Cannondale axle it is a copy of, for that matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

